# Poll about winamp



## karsten (Oct 28, 2004)

The poll...


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

tho i responded with the *no* answer. i do like winamp. better than WMP but then again i use am using linux right now so go figure


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

I like and use Winamp but rarely for radio so I had to vote no.[sorry]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WinAmp for radio? Never crossed my mind. :smile:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ok, first day this was up, i voted no, let me explain why.

basically, winamp radio doesn't compare to the 50,000 watt giant classic rock station in my local area.

so basically, winamp for radio is pointless to me, and it sounds bad anyhow.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you _REALLY_ want to experience Internet Radio, try RadioTracker. :smile: You can snatch up a lot of music in a little time. :grin:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

i also have a great selection of stations available here local and use my stero for listening to radio.
I did use winamp years ago but now use itunes


----------



## karsten (Oct 28, 2004)

well thanks, obviously I wont be starting an alternative rock station. Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

alt rock is different then classic. and i also uset to use winamp, till xp and itunes. but i really do miss the visualizer geiss. it was the best ever, whis there was an itunes one. now that i'm thinking of it, i'm tempted to download winamp and geiss again. oh well.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

karsten said:


> well thanks, obviously I wont be starting an alternative rock station. Thanks


How is that obvious? You never said anything about it...


----------

